# Ever Heard Of Tashan Skin Cream?



## beckibelle (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't find this anywhere! They used to give it to you in the hospital after you had a baby to put on baby's dry, peeling skin. Also, used to be in any drugstore. This stuff was so good they guaranteed overnight results or double your money back. Why do companies discontinue the good stuff?:icon_roll


----------



## Leony (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope, never heard of it, sorry.


----------



## Lighthouse Lady (Nov 27, 2006)

*beckibelle-*

*Yes, I have heard of it, and used it many years ago. I have been looking in every drugstore I go to, searching online to find nothing. I was hoping our little private owned drugstore (not a chain) would have it, but no luck. This was a white cream in a small tube made by Roche Labs in Nutley, NJ. I even sent them an email hoping to hear from them if it was still made, but no answer. This was amazing stuff, it would clear up chapped lips, help heal skin almost like overnight!! As far as I remember it was a vitamin cream with A,D &amp; E in it. Don't know what else. *

*I have found only this online after a long time of Googling:*

However, Bicozene (a local anesthetic cream) and Tashan (a vitamin A, D, and E-containing cream) were effective in reducing the pyrethroid-mediated skin sensations.

I was going to post the link this came from, but I can't yet as I am new with only 1 post.

This is some type of medical page, not easy to understand. Posted in 1985, so it doesn't look good for the stuff still being in production.


----------



## Leony (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi, welcome to MakeupTalk Lighthouse Lady.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

Never heard of it either, sorry!


----------



## yara (Dec 1, 2006)

no


----------



## birdzeem (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, My Mother used it on us when I was a child growing up.  Born in the mid 50's, this stuff has been around for a long time.  I am just starting my search for the cream.  My Mom put it on every ailment we had  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If I find it, I will let you know.


----------



## Lighthouse Lady (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Birdzeem,

Finally someone else knows what I am talking about!!  Well, I was born in 1953 so we are about the same age.  Somewhere I had an empty tube of this stuff and I know I kept it, but now I can't find it.  But I did a lot of online research years ago (like 2006) with not much luck.  Let me know if you find out anything.  I am really interested to find out, even if there is something else similar I can buy. We need to find out what was in it, and look up skin creams made today of the same stuff.  Maybe there is something comparable. 

Hope to talk to you soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lighthouse Lady


----------



## LizL (Jul 10, 2013)

This is an old post.  I'm born in 1964, My mom used that cream on us all the time.  My mom was fostering little babies and the Foster Agency would send some over.  I remember the tube was kinda pink.  I think my sister still has one tub at home, which she is not using but kept it just as a reminder of those years back. 

I would really love to find more of that cream, it made miracles on dry hand, cheeks etc...

So I anyone finds some on sale let me know for sure.


----------



## cnevel (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello,

When I was a kid I gat a rash on my leg and the doctor told my mother to use Tashan Cream on it.

The rash cleared up immediately. It disappeared from stores decades age but I just thought of it and decided to look it up. I found this, but it looks shady so I wont waste my money trying to buy some.

http://www.tashancream.com/

Regards.

Cnevel


----------



## Lin1018 (Jan 20, 2016)

I have never heard of it but I did find out that the trade mark expired in 1997 but you can read all about it on the link: http://www.trademarkia.com/tashan-72009468.html I hope you will be able to contact Block Drug Co Inc, if they still exist.


----------



## C.Ph.T (Jun 29, 2016)

*We sold this product for years in the pharmacy where I worked. People LOVED it and its manufacturer's  "double your money back" guarantee if they didn't like it.  Nobody who ever tried it came in wanting to know how to get the refund. It was a personal favorite as well. **The very light cream wasn't greasy like most products and had a pleasant scent. *

* I have found a link online that says, "TASHAN CREAM IS BACK"  the ad doesn't contain much more, not even a picture of the product, but it does have an address in Pebble Beach, CA where one can send a check or money order. The ad asks for 9.00 for the tube and 6.00 for shipping and handling.  I'm SUSPICIOUS.  Partly because there's so little info included at the link and secondly, because the ad states that one will receive a "6 fl oz tube".   The "fl" indicates Fluid and that makes no sense for an amount of cream, which would be indicated in grams not fluid ounces.*

*I'll see if I can find any more info about the company offering it....also not mentioned at the link.... If I find Tashan anywhere or discover this to be a genuine link to a return of the product, I'll leave a message to that effect on makeuptalk.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2019)

I tried to get a CASE of it in the early 1990s. Called the NJ headquarters and everything. They just stopped making it. I suspect a BIGGER Big Pharma bought them, the patent, and the trademark was let go in '97 because it WORKED TOO WELL. You could get it OTC. Big Pharma doesn't like OTC that works better than their poisonous Rx crap.


----------

